# Black pudding?



## jenfunfur (Jul 7, 2011)

ok maybe crazy question but does anyone know if theres anything harmful to kitties in black pudding?

The thing is yesterday i was getting ready to cook my breakfast, sliced the black pudding & then had to answer the door. On returning there was less black pudding than when i left it! Found the remains in the living room but no culprit. I'm now thinking that it was Pud last night he was a bit off & had smelly pooh, this morning he has bad (yellow ish) diahorrea. I'm hoping that it's just that it did'nt agree with his tummy but just looking for some advice. OH is on standby to go to vets if neccessary, for now it's poached chicken & rice with plenty of water


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know about the contents being harmful, but I do know the fabulous and much missed Black Tom *hated* them with a passion. I once left a shopping bag in the hall while I nipped upstairs to hang my coat up, I was only gone 30 seconds but that was enough for him to rifle thro' the bag, find the puddings and totally destroy them. I'm pretty sure he didn't eat any and I was still finding bits in the hall weeks later.

Ian


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe black pudding has onion in it, but not sure of quantity or % where it starts to be toxic to cats.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Blackpudding is generally made from blood, spices, thyme, onion, suet, barley or rice.


----------



## jenfunfur (Jul 7, 2011)

right after a panic day Pud seems to be ok, vet has checked him over & we are monitoring him over the next 2-4 days . The diahorrea has stopped & his appetite is good, had plenty of fluids throughout the day. He was quite drowsy/grumpy earlier but has perked up over the day & is currently play fighting with Rumbles 

Fingers crossed that he will be ok & have no ill effects from his culinary adventures. I've sure learnt my lesson, i never want to go through this worry again!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

omg i so hate black pud yuck


----------

